# Algae-eating goby



## JenJen19720 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi all,

Does anyone have experience with algae-eating gobies? My LFS just got some and I've been waiting for them for a while. I had bad algae problems but after a week of Excel treatment it's all gone and I'm worried if I get a couple of algae-eating gobies they might starve. I have two otocinclus that would be competing with them. Any advice?

It's called a "sicydium algae goby".

Thanks!


----------



## farrenator (Dec 21, 2008)

If they eat algae they will probably also eat blanched vegetables such as zucchini. Or you can try lettuce, kale, other leafy greens etc. Just find a way to hang it on the inside of your tank and see if they take to it.



JenJen19720 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone have experience with algae-eating gobies? My LFS just got some and I've been waiting for them for a while. I had bad algae problems but after a week of Excel treatment it's all gone and I'm worried if I get a couple of algae-eating gobies they might starve. I have two otocinclus that would be competing with them. Any advice?
> 
> ...


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

That particular goby does not eat algae at all. They have huge mouths and constantly suck on things, but do not do any damage to any algae. Favorite food - bloodworms.

Your LFS is like most fish stores - has no clue what fish they are selling. They are there to make money on equipment, food and such. Not fish.

That goby is food in Asia and you can find it frozen in some Asian markets in the US. It is also covered with a thick layer of slime and even if it becomes crunchy dry after jumping out of the tank you can put the fish back in the tank and in half an hour it will act as if nothing happened. Ask about these things at your LFS and you will see they know nothing.

"Algae eating"... Geez!

--Nikolay


----------

